# Money Saving and Thrift Ideas



## The_Banker (16 Jul 2008)

As we have entered a downturn in the economic stakes and the Celtic Tiger has become the Celtic Donkey consumers may need ideas on how to save money and make there euro go that little bit further.

Has anyone gotten any good ideas on how to get a bigger bang for there buck?

I have started to bring sandwiches to work rather than going out for lunch. I am car pooling and using the clothes line to dry clothes rather than tumble drying.

Feel free to add any revolutionary ideas to make the euro go that little bit further.


----------



## Newbie! (16 Jul 2008)

I have just started to plan meals a little better and use up what is already opened.  We used to always bin half loaves of bread and jars of open sauces or tins of kidney beans etc...We don't bin any more food. In a wierd (and sad probably) way, you feel somewhat fulfilled at making good leftovers etc.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jul 2008)

I get the impression that for a lot of people there is expenditure that is regarded as 'essential' when it is far from it.  Stating the obvious maybe, but these elements should be the first to go (or put on hold if not already committed):

e.g. gym membership, very expensive TVs, designer clothes that end up being worn only once or twice etc etc

It's amazing the amount of people that will go around switching off lights and hunting for the cheapest loaves of bread while stubbornly maintaining the above lifestyle.


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Jul 2008)

The Banker, hopefully your not casting a slur on the intelligent donkey! 

People that are within reach could walk to work-good for the health also. The dishwasher could go, I don't have one as I think washing up after mealtime is one of the easiest and quickest kitchen chores.  
Maybe cut down on the nice cream cakes etc, and keep these for Sunday treats.


----------



## bullbars (16 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> I get the impression that for a lot of people there is expenditure that is regarded as 'essential' when it is far from it.


 
I think you've have it in one with that statement.


----------



## bamboozle (16 Jul 2008)

cut out booze & fags!!!! (even give up the booze for a month or two to see how much u save)
walk/cycle instead of driving....where possible
Do not get a car loan EVER
only put on the dishwasher when its full
when meals are nearly cooked turn off the cooker and let the meal cook from the remaining heat.
only fill what u need into the kettle.
Dont ring 11811 or those other services that charge.... 
if u have to use a credit card never run up a bill that u cant pay back within a month, if you do run up bills on your credit card be sure to shop around and avoid the exorbitant rates some banks charge
always ring around for house/car insurance.


----------



## DavyJones (16 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> I get the impression that for a lot of people there is expenditure that is regarded as 'essential' when it is far from it.  Stating the obvious maybe, but these elements should be the first to go (or put on hold if not already committed):
> e.g. gym membership, very expensive TVs, designer clothes that end up being worn only once or twice etc etc
> It's amazing the amount of people that will go around switching off lights and hunting for the cheapest loaves of bread while stubbornly maintaining the above lifestyle.




I'm thinking of getting rid of one of our 08 cars,(who needs three)
Probably go to Bundoran on holidays instead of Dubai,
Send the kids to a state school,
Return half of our credit cards,
Sack the nanny and get an au pair,
Drink wine instead of champers,
bike ride instead of horse ride,


The list is endless really, savings to be made everywhere!


----------



## moondance (16 Jul 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> The dishwasher could go, I don't have one as I think washing up after mealtime is one of the easiest and quickest kitchen chores.



Funnily enough, I've heard that it's cheaper to use a dishwasher than hand wash dishes in general if you only use it when it's full up. Uses less hot water - less energy? Is that true?


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jul 2008)

covered already in this thread? Should save time and money duplicating!


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jul 2008)

Abolish pet insurance


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jul 2008)

Here's my list:

Sell the dishwasher
Sell the dryer
Stop lighting fires (no coal, no firelighters, less cleaning stuff needed to wash smoky walls)
Stop buying cleaning stuff (lemon and vinegar instead)
Use one razor blade until it starts making your skin bleed
Make dinners that last two days (from scratch)
Use tin of tomatoes instead of spag bol mix.


..I'll think of more, no doubt....


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Jul 2008)

An ad on radio the other day said if you ring 11890 directory enquiries its free for July and August.


----------



## ney001 (16 Jul 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Abolish pet insurance



and Train your dog to beg for food from strangers, so you won't have to buy dog food.


----------



## gillarosa (16 Jul 2008)

I started the thrift route in the winter, due to the blinkers coming off rather than fear of recession, so the following was implemented;
Cancelled monitoring of Homewatch, cancelled the home landline, cancelled the gym, joined the Library, cut out my socialising by about 50% except during Lent when I felt I had an excuse to drive and drink juice and not stay out till all hours drinking overpriced alcohol and getting taxi's home (its hard to admit to friends that you are broke!!) Met my mortgage provider and worked out a repayment plan for a small amount of arrears I had stupidly fallen into, stopped putting the heat on in the house in the morning (winter time) and only for a few hours each evening, curtailed grocery shopping to one trip per week unless out of something really needed, stopped shopping for clothes for myself, began a spending plan.  Its not that my finances were in a desperate state but repayment on two 'lifestyle' loans I had taken out in the past number of years were affecting my cashflow and thus cutbacks had to come from somewhere unless I fell into the trap of taking out yet another. I'm not on the pigs back yet, but getting a perverse pleasure in getting by month to month without utilising the overdraft or abusing my credit card....also I have been more creative in some areas, made jam, knit a few really nice things, go to the park and museums more, cook regularly rather than eating out or getting take-aways, read some fantastic books that I wouldn't had if I was in front of the tv each night with the tv on, walking with friends in the evening for exercise instead of the gym is great too as we get a chance to chat and catch up.


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Jul 2008)

Cut out buying newspapers. You can read the majority of them online.


----------



## Staples (16 Jul 2008)

bamboozle said:


> always ring around for house/car insurance.


 
...and use someone else's phone to do it.


----------



## RMCF (16 Jul 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Cut out buying newspapers. You can read the majority of them online.



I was going to suggest this mainly because they are all full of crap, especially the tabloids. Who would want to spend €15 (at least) per month to read about Jordan, the Beckhams, Tom Cruise, Colleen Rooney etc etc.

And even the 'real' news is out of date. You will have seen it anyway if you happen to watch the TV News.


----------



## PM1234 (16 Jul 2008)

Came across the supermarketownbrandguide which some of you might be interested in. Its based in the UK but also lists some Irish based supermarkets.

Won't help as a price guide but its useful as a comparison guide for branded products.


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Jul 2008)

moondance said:


> Funnily enough, I've heard that it's cheaper to use a dishwasher than hand wash dishes in general if you only use it when it's full up. Uses less hot water - less energy? Is that true?


From environment-agency.gov.uk
Dishwashers now use between 12 and 18 litres to wash 12 place settings and Which? estimates that washing the same crockery by hand would use 40 litres of hot water.  So if you dislike washing up then a dishwasher is easily justified, but avoid rinsing items before putting them in the machine and make sure it is full before switching it on. However, if you want to save cash and kitchen space, then careful washing up by hand using water heated by gas or solar and modest amounts of washing up liquid is probably the greenest option.

Planting a few veggies in the garden.  I keep saying I'll do it but haven't in a long time, but it is nice to go out and pick something fresh.  I have herbs in pots and they're very convenient, but I don't know if they're saving me anything.


----------



## cole (16 Jul 2008)

Hypermile. Basically it's about driving your car more economically (gliding/cruising in neutral as often as possible etc). I now get 50 mpg around town instead of 32mpg.


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Jul 2008)

Buy your Christmas presents during the sales.


----------



## gebbel (17 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> It's amazing the amount of people that will go around switching off lights and hunting for the cheapest loaves of bread while stubbornly maintaining the above lifestyle.


 


Unfortunately I'm one of them!!


----------



## ninsaga (17 Jul 2008)

cole said:


> Hypermile. Basically it's about driving your car more economically (gliding/cruising in neutral as often as possible etc). I now get 50 mpg around town instead of 32mpg.



I could be wrong, but isn't gliding as you call it - (or coasting) considered wrong?


----------



## cole (17 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't gliding as you call it - (or coasting) considered wrong?


 
As in illegal? I'm not sure.
There are other ways of driving more economically apart from that such as accelerating slowly from a stop, making sure your tyre pressures are correct, don't have the windows down and so forth.


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Jul 2008)

As mentioned elsewhere, "essentials" that arent essential at all are probably the worst money waster. 

There is a certain value in "deferred enjoyment" (I cant think of the right word.. its early) but basically you dont borrow to buy what you cant afford now, you wait until you've saved up for it so you're spending money you have.  By the time you've saved up if you still want it then its probably a reasonable purchase. I've also eventually wised up that the purchase that you thought would make so much difference to you has a very fleeting effect - a week or a month later it doesnt do too much for you.

Other things:

always shop around - the 3 quote rule
do stuff yourself - cleaners?, nannies? - sounds like the last days of the Roman empire !! Elbow grease is free (you generally dont have to subsitute earning opportunities to provide elbow grease) - paint your house yourself, change the oil in your car yourself etc. etc.
F*** the Jones' - as long as you're doing the best for your family does it really matter what year or size your car is?
Buy a car at least a year old (2 years old is better).
Avoid the snobbery of designers labels & steer well clear of the likes of BT's.
Wait until the 2nd or 3rd generation of electronic gizmo's have come out, the price always drops dramatically.
Have a spending spree after Christmas in the sales, get suited & booted for the year.
Consider house swaps for holidays (my plan for 2009), plenty of room for a family, free apart from the flights (most swop cars as well).
shop in Lidl & Aldi etc.
As regards turning off the lights, eating scraps and wearing jumpers in the cold etc., I'm sure it all helps (& is environmentllay friendly) but no-one ever got rich on that stuff, and unless you're in dire straits I wouldnt obsess about it or think its going to make a material difference.


----------



## NicolaM (17 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> As regards turning off the lights, eating scraps and wearing jumpers in the cold etc., I'm sure it all helps (& is environmentllay friendly) but no-one ever got rich on that stuff, and unless you're in dire straits I wouldnt obsess about it or think its going to make a material difference.


Oh no!
That was my medium term plan!
(only slightly joking too )


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> From environment-agency.gov.uk
> Dishwashers now use between 12 and 18 litres to wash 12 place settings and Which? estimates that washing the same crockery by hand would use 40 litres of hot water. So if you dislike washing up then a dishwasher is easily justified, but avoid rinsing items before putting them in the machine and make sure it is full before switching it on. However, if you want to save cash and kitchen space, then careful washing up by hand using water heated by gas or solar and modest amounts of washing up liquid is probably the greenest option.


 
Better still, wash the dishes in the bath, while you are taking a bath ....


Another one. Take up knitting instead of going to pub/restaurant. You'll save the costs of buying expensive jumpers and also be able to save heating costs if you wear it around the house.


----------



## Caveat (17 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> There is a certain value in "deferred enjoyment" (I cant think of the right word.. its early)


 
Were you thinking of _delayed gratification_ maybe? 

Your example sounds like a 'business speak' version 

Good post BTW.


----------



## autumnleaf (17 Jul 2008)

Following on from Betsy Og's post, I think many Irish people are in the lucky position that they don't have to give up _all_ their treats, but they probably need to cut back on _some_ of them. I think it helps psychologically if you don't see it as "giving up" things but instead as "choosing between" things.

For example, say you are in the lucky position that you can afford to upgrade your car OR go on a big holiday, but not both. You could decide:
- Driving a snazzier and more reliable vehicle is important to me than a 2-week break.
OR
- Having an amazing travel experience is more important to me than a slightly newer car.

Strange as it may seem, the process of evaluating what you _really_ want may help you to enjoy the car/holiday/sky-plus box/gym membership/Christmas parties/time with the family/etc. much more.


----------



## Brianne (17 Jul 2008)

Apart from the rises in fuel and food , there won't be a huge increase in my costs. I never went nuts anyway with spending and I will continue with my treats. For people who are experiencing difficulty with money , all these tips are great but there is a danger in this type of behaviour becoming too common. 
What I mean is, many people have good jobs and if we all buy the cheapest product source from God only knows where, with loads of air miles on it, what happens the people producing it here........the dole.That doesn't exactly help the economy does it?
I will continue to try to buy Irish food even if its a bit dearer. I prefer that my meat and veg are from Ireland.I also try to buy other goods from within the EU. I don't like supporting the Chinese , mainly because of their very questionable activities in Africa etc.
Yeah , sure its an open market, however we need to mind our own industries, not much good making sure that we save the last dollar and in the process destroy the jobs of Irish workers.
I am not for a moment saying that everyone can afford this, but really reading some of these forums, you'd think we were all debt ridden.
Sure cut back on the silly stuff, but if you can afford it, by having your affordable treat, whether it be retail, restaurant, cinema , book  or whatever, you are helping to keep someone else in a job and that helps the economy.


----------



## Ash 22 (17 Jul 2008)

Get all the family married off quickly then you'll have no bags of washing, long showers, mobile phones charging all over the place, no taxi runs to the pubs when they need a few beers and the furniture will last longer with less bodies stretched in front of the tv !!!!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> do stuff yourself - cleaners?, nannies? - sounds like the last days of the Roman empire !!


 
Am I the only one who read this completely the wrong way?


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Jul 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Am I the only one who read this completely the wrong way?


 
Depends on what way you read it - go stuff yourself?


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Jul 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Am I the only one who read this completely the wrong way?


 
Sure you know I wouldnt say anything rude !!

The point I was making was that there are savings to be made by making the effort to do things ourselves. The country seemed to manage without house cleaners in the past so why are they a "necessity" now. Painting is a simple task, anyone could do it, so why pay a painter.

Car washing is another example - a bucket and a brush (if you dont have a hose) plus and €10 for a carton of car shampoo/wax that lasts for years. Same for car valeting - doesnt everyone have a hoover and a few jay cloths or cleaning wipes.


----------



## bamboozle (18 Jul 2008)

> F*** the Jones' - as long as you're doing the best for your family does it really matter what year or size your car is?


 
that's what it boils down to!!!


----------



## Caveat (18 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Car washing is another example - a bucket and a brush (if you dont have a hose) plus and €10 for a carton of car shampoo/wax that lasts for years. Same for car valeting - doesnt everyone have a hoover and a few jay cloths or cleaning wipes.


 
Totally agree - you'll do a much better job yourself too, _and_ it's a bit of exercise 

_Zip_ wash/wax combination is good IMO - a little goes a long way.


----------



## Fintan (18 Jul 2008)

a great UK website is 

I should have also said they have a really pro-active and friendly discussion forums
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## WaterSprite (18 Jul 2008)

Is there one of those online price comparison websites for Ireland do you know?

Sprite


----------

